# Body hair



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Warning. This is a drive by post. I'm off to man interment camp this weekend (no 4 wheeling). Now I have in the past few weeks insulted practically every fashion conscious woman on the forum. I figure posting this here will get them involved in the discussion quickest. I first need to admit that I really don't wear cargo shorts all the time. I also have cargo pants. 

To get to the point I saw this today:



alexm said:


> I also have body hair (not much!) which my wife (like most women) isn't a huge fan of,


And my BS-o-meter pegged. I mean if I want to get in trouble with Mrs. Nail all I have to do is shave something. So what is your experience guys, and your preference women? I know the opinion that affects my life already, and the opinion that affects Alexm's life is pretty obvious. But, is this really a "most" women thing?
MN


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Not sure I'm following your entire question, but here's my 2 cents...

I love , Love, Lurve hair on my man. In his armpits?? Yes, super sexy! (The better to sniff and smell you, My Love!) The groin area? Yes! But trimmed tight against your sexy musculature. On your back or a$$? Errr... Not so much (thank goodness your back and butt is smooth as a baby's butt!)

Ear and nose hair are TOTAL turn offs, followed by gorilla back and butt hair.

Male grooming is super sexy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warshaw (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm a hairy dude, it never occurred to me that it was an issue with women until my last few girlfriends offered to shave me.

So I let them shave me. 

I sweat less, they don't have to deal with the hair, and we make lots of pillows.

It's a win all around.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Both my ex and my current husband have facial hair, which I love (I don't love it on everyone but I do love it on them).

Both have yummy soft fur on their chests and bellies.

On the back, meh, I don't really notice it much. If it was like a wool sweater I might dislike it, but it isn't.

I have heard from many friends that they aren't into hair at all on chest/belly or face. They have asked me how I can like it. At one point with my ex-h, I took one of my female friend's hands (one who had expressed this hair dislike) and put it on his chest and said "see, isn't it soft and lovely?" She was astonished at how soft it was. I think she thought it was going to feel like wiry pubes or something nasty. She lingered a little extra, touching it and saying "oooohhh". I think she had been with men who only had patchy, spotty hair on their chests, which is a different thing altogether. In those cases she would have preferred bald over spotty patches of hair. So I think that made her think that even more hair would be worse, not better. I think I changed her mind on that, or at least, I made her see why *I* liked it on my ex-h so much.

I love burying my face in a chest full of that soft, silky stuff and taking a deep breath. Mmmmmm....


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I have thought about this a lot post divorce. It is probably one of those issues that aren't really discussed enough. 
When we are young we tend to only have noticable hair on our heads. More often than not this is kept trimmed wither by our parents or societal pressure. 
As we reach puberty we begin to develop facial hair and as men this becomes a rite of passage. We learn to shave it, grow it, and groom it. We grow mustaches, beards, side burns, goatees, soul patches and numerous combinations of all of the above. These change with the times and the style for most men. as does our hairstyles.
But from there is seems the learning stops. As we continue to age, we develop hair on our chests, bellies, backs, butts and genitals. Later, it starts to grow out of our ears and nose as well. Yet most men, at least the ones I know, do nothing to groom or style this growth. Some of this has to do with the times we came of age. I came of age in the day when hairy chested Burt Reynolds was posing in PlayGirl magazine. The women all loved him!
As time went on, I looked at my hairy chest as a sign of masculinity. Yet the times have changed and hairy chests are just as out of style as hair parted down the middle and feathered on the side. 
I used to keep my head buzzed, I used to have hair on my chest and pubes that was easily three to four times longer than anything on my head. Now I keep my body trimmed and I have let my hair grow out. I don't shave it off or wax it, but I now manscape myself. Rather than just let it grow wild. 
As an aside, my ex seldom trimmed her privates either. She always had a bush. Sometimes it was a real turn off to see an unkempt overgrown shrub. But I guess she had gotten the same thing from me.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

My genetic makeup has me deficient in torso hair... No chest hair, which by TAM standards make me less of a man  However it also means I don't have to deal with back or butt hair which seems a plus. I have axogeniotal hair as most of the gender of my species have. I don't shave it, so it is in full bloom. The carpet on my upper and lower appendages are average, not a wookie but not prepubescent boy either. As for facial hair, I could grow a beard if necessary. Nothing of the ZZ-Top fashion, more of the close crop fashion. I choose not to grow a beard because it has sprouted more snow than backtop these days. I guess I'm still vain enough to fight against my steady downhill slide toward old age. I don't need the visual verification.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> Not sure I'm following your entire question, but here's my 2 cents...
> 
> I love , Love, Lurve hair on my man. In his armpits?? Yes, super sexy! (The better to sniff and smell you, My Love!) The groin area? Yes! But trimmed tight against your sexy musculature. On your back or a$$? Errr... Not so much (thank goodness your back and butt is smooth as a baby's butt!)
> 
> ...


I have a good even rug on my chest but fortunately no back hair. But the orifice hair? 

UGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! issed:

I hate it! I spend untold hours clipping my ears, nose and eyebrows. The older I get the faster that sh!t grows!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Both have yummy soft fur on their chests and bellies.


Yes, well let's never forget that sexy tuft between the belly button and the groin! My SO will often ask me to "rub his belly" as he's falling asleep... I know exactly where he means .

Super Sexy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

If I let myself go, I could easily be the cave man in the Geico commercials.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

As I compete in physique and body building for a hobby, I am often totally shaved. My wife is cool with it. She just doesn't like the stubble anywhere. So, I either have to let it grow out, or keep it shaved very smooth.

I'm good either way.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ynot said:


> Sometimes it was a real turn off to see an unkempt overgrown shrub.


Was wondering about other guy's opinion on this. I can understand that putting your face down there isn't as fun as if it is trimmed or shaved or waxed...but is the sight of a huge bush a turn off to most of you?

That hasn't been my experience...but as I said, the mechanics of sex being what they are adds a need for grooming. But I've never had any complaints about the look of a wild grown out bush.

(Not that I have one anymore...but for mechanical reasons, not visual).


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

Ynot said:


> If I let myself go, I could easily be the cave man in the Geico commercials.


Me too..Well, maybe not quite, but I do have a fairly full covering man sweater. So gals, if you dislike the back hair, are you willing to help me trim it because I can't reach?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

GoodGuy....it is easy to get it waxed by a pro and not that expensive, and that saves your SO from having to do it. Kinda helps keep some mystery to not be removing hair from each other, you know?


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Was wondering about other guy's opinion on this. I can understand that putting your face down there isn't as fun as if it is trimmed or shaved or waxed...but is the sight of a huge bush a turn off to most of you?
> 
> That hasn't been my experience...but as I said, the mechanics of sex being what they are adds a need for grooming. But I've never had any complaints about the look of a wild grown out bush.
> 
> (Not that I have one anymore...but for mechanical reasons, not visual).


Personally I don't mind a bush. But, usually it was during the winter when trimming for a bathing suit wasn't so important. Seeing the bush grow spreading onto the legs and up the stomach wasn't real appealing. Of course, this might have been why I was very seldom allowed to even get my face anywhere near it anyways.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ynot said:


> Seeing the bush grow spreading onto the legs and up the stomach wasn't real appealing.


Oh yeah, that wouldn't be.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Was wondering about other guy's opinion on this. I can understand that putting your face down there isn't as fun as if it is trimmed or shaved or waxed...but is the sight of a huge bush a turn off to most of you?
> 
> That hasn't been my experience...but as I said, the mechanics of sex being what they are adds a need for grooming. But I've never had any complaints about the look of a wild grown out bush.
> 
> (Not that I have one anymore...but for mechanical reasons, not visual).



We started going to the lake when I bought the boat. My wife is now wearing her bathing suit. She told me she need a "trim" so the hair wouldn't stick out the sides. 

While I was trimming her, I asked her if it looked ok, she said "what ever you need, to get out of your way". So I bought a razor. She really likes that......so do I. There's nothing like sliding the tongue over a fresh shaved.....and slippin & out. I can bring her to the big O pretty quick.:grin2:

I don't shave her completely bald, I leave a patch between the slit & belly button. Makes for a little something to "scratch and play with". :x


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My SO is a big hairy bear of a man. He shaves his face and keeps the nose and ear hair beaten into submission. He just lets the rest of it run wild. Honestly, it doesn't bother me a bit. I probably wouldn't like a lot of back or butt hair, but luckily he doesn't have much hair in those locations. But, I too grew up seeing grown men with full body hair, so that just seems normal and manly to me. 

I will say that his chest hair does tickle my nose if I'm cuddling on his chest, but it's a very minor annoyance that usually just makes me giggle.


----------



## tornado (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm not a overly hairy person, but I keep myself groomed everywhere. The older I get the less I care for body hair. I trim some places, shave others. It's more comfortable and sleeker looking, allows for more muscle definition. I don't think the wife cares either way but I do it for me.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone I'm getting the feeling that it's a back hair thing. Which is some place I've never bothered to shave, as I can't reach it, and fortunately there is little growth. As to ears and nose I'm of that age now and I think they bother me more than her. The Goatee is celebrating it's 1 year mark this month. Everyone is in favor and I'm pretty sure it's here to stay.
MN


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> Thanks everyone I'm getting the feeling that it's a back hair thing. Which is some place I've never bothered to shave, as I can't reach it, and fortunately there is little growth. As to ears and nose I'm of that age now and I think they bother me more than her. The Goatee is celebrating it's 1 year mark this month. Everyone is in favor and I'm pretty sure it's here to stay.
> MN



I have a mustache, had it for about 33 years, wife loves it. It is a lot greyer now though. 
I too, am of the age for the ear & nose hairs. It's quit coming out on the top. I comes out all the side spots now, eye brows, nose, ears, etc........ :smile2:


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Faithful Wife said:


> Was wondering about other guy's opinion on this. I can understand that putting your face down there isn't as fun as if it is trimmed or shaved or waxed...but is the sight of a huge bush a turn off to most of you?


It really depends if it's taken care of or not! I don't mind it at all, but it should at least be shaped, kept off the legs and that sort of thing. A big bushy triangle is kind of sexy, but a big bushy octagon is not.

What needs to be shaved (or at least trimmed) is the hair inside the labia as well as the undercarriage (or as my teenage stepson calls it, the "taint"...)

Just like men, hair tends to get a little stinky in that area, which is a turn-off, obviously.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Never have shaved down there nether has my wife... Not that big of an issue for me.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Goatee/mustache combo is good, mustache or goatee alone is bad. Some can pull off full mustache/beard well.

Chest hair, good. Stubble on chest bad.

Back hair not preferable. 

And, unless you're competing competitively in a sport that requires it, there shall be no shaving of the arms and legs. Shaving arms just screams vanity. Same with chest, but to a lesser degree. The stubble feels awful, too. 

Hair on the back of the neck needs to be kept clean shaven too.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

She had long blond hair flowing down her back, Good thing too, she didn't have a stitch on her head.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Mrs.CuddleBug likes it when I am clean shaven or grow a small beard. She doesn't like it when I'm in between, so smooth or soft beard. She likes to rub her cheeks on mine because of the soft beard.

As I get older, I am getting some nose and ear hair. Nothing crazy mind you but Mrs.CuddleBug lets me know, your nose and ear hair. So I regularly make sure I have no nose and ear hair. Like to look good you know.

For some reason, when I hit my early 40's, I am getting a lot of body hair on my chest, back, everywhere. It's like I'm going through puberty or something.

I like my hair cut very short, no maintenance that way, so Mrs.CuddleBug shaves my head every few weeks in the bathtub.

I have never shaved my arm pits or private area. Don't know what my wifee would think about that.:grin2:



Now Mrs.CuddleBug used to be unshaven when we first dated and in our early marriage years. But for most of our marriage she is clean shaven down there all the time. She also shaves her legs and I love to comment to her how soft she is and I can't stop rubbing her softness. She likes this of course but not too much because her main love language is acts of service and not physical like my love language.


----------



## McDean (Jun 13, 2015)

This has been one of the most entertaining posts I have read on TAM - for some reason just makes me laugh even though the OP original question is valid. I'm blond so even when I am hairy I don't look as hairy but the kicker is I can't always see it and then I will catch a reflection in the mirror or a window with sunlight behind me and my ears look like a chia pet....in general I like my women trimmed and do the same as best I can...


----------



## Average Joe (Sep 2, 2015)

happy as a clam said:


> Yes, well let's never forget that sexy tuft between the belly button and the groin!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In our house we call that "the goodie trail."


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I love hubby's body hair...especially his chest hair...and armpits...it's like oooooh yeah...a man! And the trail that leads to the treasure chest....mmm hmmmm...that's what I'm talkin' about :x


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

My husband has minimal torso hair. He's not a hairy guy.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I once massaged a man with a very hairy back. He warned me before-hand, I think he was a bit embarrassed. I just had to use more oil than normal. I didn't see what the big deal was at all.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I am a male. That's what you get.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

My H has always been handsome. When he was in his 20's and we had just started dating, he told me that if he didn't shave his neck area, he'd have hair from his toes to his eyebrows. 

I loved it. He had a beard and mustache and very silky chest hair. Hairy masculine legs and arms.

What's not to love? Totally virile, imo.


----------

